# [HOWTO] XGL (alla faccia degli utenti OsX)

## iDreamer

XGL HOWTO

Questo howto è stato scritto per aiutare gli utenti di gentoo che non conoscono bene l'inglese(non che io lo sappia, anzi) e che vogliono installare Xgl. Questa guida si basa su questa:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL e non è una traduzione completa di essa ma partendo da essa  viene riscritta in italiano riassumendo in generale i passaggi. Inoltra io l'ho installata su una nVidia 6200 e su kde quindi le parti riguardanti le ati e gnome sono prese paro paro dalla guida.

Che cosa è XGL? (scritto da Thrain leggete pure qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3139159.html#3139159)

--------------------------

La sigla Xgl indica una "teoria". Cioè "X-on-OpenGL", ovvero un server X che per disegnarsi sullo schermo si appoggia a funzioni OpenGL che, nel caso in cui l'hardware (e il driver) lo consenta, vengono accelerate dalla scheda grafica. In questo modo si cancella completamente l'uso della parte del driver che si occupava di programmare la pipe 2D della scheda grafica e che disegnava X sullo schermo. I driver di Xgl dovrebbero fornire solo la parte che si occupa della programmazione della zona 3D della scheda grafica e il server X utilizzerebbe le funzioni OpenGL fornite dal driver e da Mesa per disegnarsi. L'implementazione di Xgl che Novell ha rilasciato andrebbe più precisamente chiamata Xglx (ovvero X-on-GLX), e cioè un server X che attraverso GLX comunica con un altro server Xorg che renderizza il tutto attraverso OpenGL. Vi accorgerete di questo se, dopo aver lanciato Xgl, date un "ps ax"... vedrete il processo Xgl e poi un altro processo, Xorg, che si occupa di fornire un context OpenGL su cui Xgl disegna tutte le sue belle finestre.

Questo punto può essere riassunto così: Novell ha scritto un altro server X, chiamato Xglx, e che funziona disegnando il desktop su un context OpenGL fornito dal server Xorg sottostante. 

Detto con le mie parole: Xgl è come avere un videogioco o uno screensaver opengl a tutto schermo che riceve dal server Xorg sottostante le immagini (na specie di snapshot continuo) delle finestre. A queste "immagini" applica facilmente degli effetti grafici tramite le librerire opengl. Quando voi clikkate su una finestre in realtà clikkate su una immagine ma xgl inviera il clik a quelle cordinate sulla reale finestra. Per fare ciò deve però sostituire il Windows manager di sotto (kwin o metacity) e lo sostituisce con (compiz e gnome-window-decorator o kde-window-decorator). Questo però che ho scritto io non so quando sia giusto.....  :Very Happy: 

Requisiti di base:

---------------------------

Per prima cosa dovete avere una scheda video che sia supportata un elenco abbastanza completo lo potete trovare qui. Se la vostra scheda non è nell'elenco non disperate in continuazione vengono rese compatibili sempre più schede. Cmq in linea di massima le nVidia e le Ati, tranne qualche eccezzione, sono quasi tutto supportate.

Un altro requisito di base è XORG 7 per installarlo seguite questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg.

Installare XGL

---------------------------

Preparazione portage

----------------------------

Per prima cosa conviene effettuare un 

```
#emerge --sync
```

Siccome la Novel ha implementato le nuove feature su gnome l'unico programma attualmente in grando di configurare XGL(o meglio compiz) è gconf-editor quindi diamo un bel

```
#emerge gconf-editor
```

Ora andremo a creare un Portage Overlay apposito per XGL e lo sincronizzeremo con un server svc.

Per realizzare questo scopo prima dobbiamo installare subverion che ci permette appunto di fare una sincronizzazione di una cartella con una virtuale

E' importante che questo pacchetto sia compilato con -nowebdav disattivato a tale scopo aggiungiamo le use specifiche per il pacchetto con questo comando

```

#echo "dev-util/subversion -nowebdav" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

ora diamo

```
#emerge subversion
```

Una volta emerso portiamo nella cartella /usr/local ed effettuiamo la sincronizzazione

```
#cd /usr/local

#svn co http://svn.xgl-coffee.org/xgl-coffee/trunk xgl-coffee
```

ora avremo in /usr/local/xgl-coffee il nostro nuovo portage overlay. Quindi andiamo a settarlo nel file /etc/make.conf

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/xgl-coffee"
```

NOTA1: sulla guida viene spiegato anche come sincronizzare il ramo ancora più instabile di xgl. Io personalmente ve lo sconsiglio.

NOTA2: Io collegandomi dall'università non ho possibilità di uscita su porte diverse dall'80 e quindi non potevo usare  svc. Se siete anche voi nello stesso caso potete fare così:

```
#mkdir temp

#cd temp

#wget -r http://svn.xgl-coffee.org/xgl-coffee/trunk

!!!(qui dovete fare un trova file .html e una volta trovati li eliminate tutti)

#mv ./svn.xgl-coffee.org/xgl-coffee/trunk /usr/local/xgl-coffee
```

Smascherare i pacchetti

---------------------------------------

Siccome sono diversi i pacchetti da smascherare ecco un elenco da incollare nel file /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
x11-proto/glproto ~x86

media-libs/mesa ~x86

media-libs/glitz ~x86

x11-base/xgl ~x86

x11-wm/compiz ~x86 ***deprecated

x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm ~x86

x11-wm/compiz-vanilla ~x86

x11-libs/cairo ~x86

sys-apps/man ~x86

x11-misc/util-macros ~x86

x11-misc/xwinwrap ~x86 #movies/openGL screensaver on desktop as in Novel video: optional

>=x11-libs/libwnck-2.14 -*  #only if you want to compile compiz from xgl-coffee overlay
```

ed aggiungiamo con questo comando Mesa a package.unmask

```
#echo "media-libs/mesa" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

Emergiamo XGL

------------------------------

Prima di emergere xgl abilitiamo le use flag glitz e cairo.(Usate ufed o aggiungeteli manualmente in /etc/make.conf)

Ora iniziamo a emergere un pò di pacchetti

```
#emerge -v1a cairo
```

SE questo pacchetto vi da ERRORE allora fate così:

```
#emerge -v1a "=x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4"

#emerge -v1a pango

#emerge -v1a cairo
```

installatto correttamente cairo contiuamo emergendo 

```
#emerge -v1a pango gtk+
```

ora aggiungimao queste 2 righe in etc/portage/package.use

```
x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm gnome svg

x11-wm/compiz-vanilla gnome svg
```

Se avete installato correttamente Xorg7 nel file /etc/make.conf dovreste aver la varibile VIDEO_CARDS settata con la marca della vostra scheda video. In caso negativo(cosa strana):

```
VIDEO_CARDS="ati" #se avete un ati

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" #se avete nvidia
```

Emergiamo ancora qualche pacchetto:

```
#emerge -av glproto

#emerge -av mesa
```

```
!!SE e SOLO SE siete utenti nvidia eseguite questa riga sotto stante se no saltatela

#eselect opengl set nvidia
```

```
#emerge -av xgl compiz-vanilla
```

NOTA:

sulla guida in inglese in questo momento dice di installare compiz-vanilla. Quando l'ho installato io si chiamava compiz è basta. Questo è il pacchetto che realmente effettua gli effetti. A tale scopo speigo alcune USE flag che lo riguardano.

KDE: abilità kde-window-decorator (non funziona ancora)

GNOME: abilità gnome-window-decorator (funziona, ed è l'unico modo per aver i bordi alle finestre. Anche gli utente kde se vogliono i bordi devono abilitarlo è installare un pò di pacchetti gnome. Non è fondamentale avere i bordi perchè si possono spostare le finestre con Alt+clik mouse, chiuderle con Alt+F4, rimpiccilirle Alt-F9, Massimizzarle, Alt-F10 e così via)

QUINNSTORM: abilità degli effetti extra(al momento miniwin, e uno per il focus delle finestre)

SVG: se volete mettere un immagine sul cubo

Se ottente errori quando compilate mesa eseguite questi 2comandi e poi riprendete da dove eravate rimasti

```
#echo "x11-libs/libdrm ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

#emerge libdrm mesa
```

Aggiornare XGL

-------------------------

Ogni volta che volete aggiornare xgl dovete rifare la sincronizzazione del portage overlay

```
#cd /usr/local/xgl-coffee/

#svn up
```

AVVIARE XGL

------------------------------

Ci sono diversi modi di avviare Xgl e compiz ma per la prima volta conviene leggere la parte "avviare a mano" anche perchè spiego come aggiungere gli effetti a compiz.

Avviare a mano

------------------------------

Per avviare XGL se siete utenti nVidia userete sempre

```
Xgl  -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv &
```

Se siete utenti Ati

```
Xgl  -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer &
```

Ora qualunque scheda usate avviate compiz così:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:0 compiz gconf  & 
```

così avviate gnome-window-decorator(se l'avete instalalto)

```
DISPLAY=:0 gnome-window-decorator
```

e dopo avviate gconf-editor così

```
DISPLAY=:0 gconf-editor &
```

ora andate nella finestra che vi appare nella -> apps --> compiz --> general --> allscreens --> ed edittate l'opzione active_plugins.

e inserite in questo ordine queste stringhe:

```
decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher
```

se volete pure gli ultimi effetti(se avete installato compiz con la use flag QUINNSTORM) aggiungete

```
water miniwin trailfocus
```

per chiudere CTRL+ALT+(tasto per cancellare quello con la freccia vicino all'invio.. caspita non mi viene il nome!!!)

AVVIARE TRAMITE KDM

-------------------------------------

Edittate il file  /usr/kde/<versione di kde>/share/config/kdm/kdmrc trovate e sostituite a ServerCmd il comando che vi ho scritto prima per avviare xgl

```
ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -kb -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv     (questo se siete utente nvidia se no l'altro)
```

NOTA: io avevo problemi con la tastiera non mi funzionavano le combinazioni con la tastiera e il tasto win se anche a voi lo fa togliete al comando che vi ho scritto -kb

Ora edittate /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xstartup. La guida fa aggiunge questo:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &

sleep 3

gnome-window-decorator &

```

io invece vi dico fidatemi di me e scrivete al posto di quello che dice la guida:

```
sudo -u $USER compiz gconf --replace &

sudo -u $USER gnome-window-decorator &
```

Occhio che dovete avere installato sudo. Io ho dovuto trovare questo metodo perchè in quel modo compiz e gnome-window-decorator mi partivano come utente root e se mi loggavo come non utente root non mi funzionava compiz

AVVIARE TRAMITE GDM (a mano)

-------------------------------------

Questa parte è presa paro paro dalla guida non l'ho provato e chiedo agli altri utenti se quello che scrivo è giusto:

Per prima cosa fate il backup gdm

```
cp /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf.back
```

Adesso aprite il file /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf e cercate la sessione [servers] (dovrebbe essere vicino alla fine) commentate la stringa "0=Standard" e aggiungete come nell'esempio

.

```
..

[servers]

#0=Standard

0=inactive

1=Xgl

...

# Definition of the xgl X server.

[server-Xgl]

name=Xgl

command=/usr/bin/Xgl :1 -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer

flexible=true

chooser=false

handled=true

priority=0 
```

NOTA: secondo me si può evitare di usere il DISPLAY 1 per xgl perchè era un vecchio problema. Infatti ora xgl io lo faccio partire sullo zero se così fosse io scrivere così:

.

```
..

[servers]

#0=Standard

0=Xgl

...

# Definition of the xgl X server.

[server-Xgl]

name=Xgl

command=/usr/bin/Xgl :0 -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer

flexible=true

chooser=false

handled=true

priority=0 
```

ma vedete poi voi.

FINE

----------------

Se usate un altro wm o volete una versione aggiornata leggete la versione in inglese dove trovate molte più informazioni.

Per informazioni su i plugin di compiz http://gentoo-wiki.com/Compiz

Se usate kde vi consiglio kxdocker (grazie a X-Drum per i pacchetti per gentoo e a Stefano per averlo creato proprio)

La guida è finita spero che vi sia servita e che sia corretta. Scusate l'italiano ma ci sono negato.

Per discutere in italiano a riguardo di xgl vi consiglio questo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430165-start-50-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Bene avete finito! Buon XGL! 

Alessandro -iDreamer-  Avolio

Distribuito secondo gpl.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ah ti sei scordato di linkare la parola qui con la lista delle schede video supportate...  :Smile: 

comunque ottimo lavoro!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lestaat

Io ho il problemino di non aver internet sulla gentoo di casa.

Posso evitare il "checkout" dal cvs avendo ovviamente i sorgenti già in distfiles/cvs-src ?

Attualmente tenta comunque di fare il login sul cvs e al fallimento si interrompe.

----------

## iDreamer

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Io ho il problemino di non aver internet sulla gentoo di casa.
> 
> Posso evitare il "checkout" dal cvs avendo ovviamente i sorgenti già in distfiles/cvs-src ?
> 
> Attualmente tenta comunque di fare il login sul cvs e al fallimento si interrompe.

 

che io sappia no... perchè ogni volta tende a scaricare l'ultimissima versione... però non so magari vedi se qualcuno ti sa dire qualcosa di più..

----------

## X-Drum

ottimo lavoro: unica cosa ti è scappato uno spazio in "Preparazione portage"  

tra emerge sync ed echo

----------

## cloc3

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una volta emerso portiamo nella cartella /usr/local ed effettuiamo la sincronizzazione
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Un momento. Questo non mi piace.

Io ho già un overlay piuttosto articolato.

Devo rinunciarvi per usare il nuovo?

È scorretto utilizzare l'overlay attuale e metterci lì il contenuto si xgl-coffee?

----------

## Lestaat

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un momento. Questo non mi piace.
> 
> Io ho già un overlay piuttosto articolato.
> ...

 

Perchè rinunciarvi?

Lo aggiungi nel make e li hai entrambi

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/tuo/vecchio/overlay /usr/local/xgl-coffee"
```

----------

## thewally

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> È scorretto utilizzare l'overlay attuale e metterci lì il contenuto si xgl-coffee?

 

Mi sa di sì:

Ho paura che quando darai 

```
svn up
```

 nell'aggiornamento verranno cancellati anche i tuoi ebuild.   :Sad: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *thewally wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   È scorretto utilizzare l'overlay attuale e metterci lì il contenuto si xgl-coffee? 
> 
> Mi sa di sì:
> 
> Ho paura che quando darai 
> ...

 

Ripeto:

perchè mettere il contenuto nel vecchio overlay quando si può semplicemente aggiungere questo nuovo overlay nel make?

PS

non vengono cancellati altri ebuild con il comando svn up.

Questo aggiorna i file che vengono trovati elencati nei file contenuti in .svn

----------

## thewally

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Ripeto:
> 
> perchè mettere il contenuto nel vecchio overlay quando si può semplicemente aggiungere questo nuovo overlay nel make?

 Non codivido neanche io questa decisione, in quanto ho due overlay separati per queste cose. Volevo solo rispondere a cloc3 che mi sembrava non volesse aggiungerne altri.   :Very Happy: 

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> PS
> 
> non vengono cancellati altri ebuild con il comando svn up.
> 
> Questo aggiorna i file che vengono trovati elencati nei file contenuti in .svn

 

Grazie, buono a sapersi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Alakhai

Innanzitutto grazie della giuda

secondopoi ho seguito tutti i passaggi ma, per la mia infinita newbbaggine, non parte  :Very Happy: 

quando avvio a mano il server grafico parte l'icone del mouse vengono caricate la clessidra gira, poi dopo due secondi la clessidra sparisce e viene sostituita dalla x classica del server X e non mi fa caricare niente, per giunta se tabbo in una console o freeza il pc o mi manda fuori frequenza il monitor e non mi fa vedere niente

idee di dove potrei aver sbagliato?

----------

## f0llia

scusate ma non riesco a trovare la guida per xorg7 modulare... il link del wiki è vuoto ..

cosa posso seguire ?

----------

## Onip

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

----------

## pava_rulez

Ciao ragazzi,

ho provato ad avventurarmi anch'io nel mondo di Xgl. Tutto bene per Xorg modulare, ma ho 1 problema seguendo questa ottima guida:

```
Linux_Machine xgl-coffee # emerge -av mesa

-

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060418 [6.4.2-r2] USE="motif -3dnow% -debug -mmx% -sse%" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/xgl-coffee

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060418 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums

>>> checking auxfile checksums

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/local/xgl-coffee/media-libs/mesa/files/makedepend-location.patch

!!! Reason: Failed on SHA256 verification

!!! Got: 3541f6528b402328886e3169169fc400db11ed91d39ddd2b5d3b1f6be77d7ff5

!!! Expected: c0ec505e5fb263d4cde901ce9afe3197346acf67372460a2177231be8425e0ab

```

Come posso rimediare? Thanx

----------

## iDreamer

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> ho provato ad avventurarmi anch'io nel mondo di Xgl. Tutto bene per Xorg modulare, ma ho 1 problema seguendo questa ottima guida:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

io ti dico come faccio io di solito... è un metodo poco pulito e molti ti diranno come hanno già fatto che può danneggiare il sistema portage... però io ho fatto così senza danni..

in pratica spesso gli ebuild non sono aggiornati alle dimensioni effettive dei file e bisogna ricrearli

vai in /usr/local/xgl-coffee/media-libs/mesa/

e fai 

#ebuild <nome ebuild> digest

(naturalmente prima elimina il file da /usr/portage/distfile e pulisci nella cartella ......mesa/files quelli che si riferiscono all'ebuild in questione

dopo aver scaricato il file verranno creati da noi tali file e potrai installare mesa tranquillamente...

ciao

----------

## pava_rulez

Ciao iDreamer, volevo ringraziarti per l'aiuto. Ora sto scrivendo da Xgl, anche se ho dovuto penare non poco per trovare risposta ai miei dubbi e ancora non sono riuscito a lanciare Xgl attraverso gdm, ma mi devo accontentare di lanciare a mano lo script startxgl che ho trovato sul Wiki. Per il momento mi va comunque benissimo così...dimenticavo, FIGO STO XGL!!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## trench_deep

Avviare a mano

------------------------------[/b]

Per avviare XGL se siete utenti nVidia userete sempre

```
Xgl  -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv &
```

Se siete utenti Ati

```
Xgl  -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer &
```

Ora qualunque scheda usate avviate compiz così:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:0 compiz gconf  & 
```

così avviate gnome-window-decorator(se l'avete instalalto)

```
DISPLAY=:0 gnome-window-decorator
```

e dopo avviate gconf-editor così

```
DISPLAY=:0 gconf-editor &
```

ora andate nella finestra che vi appare nella -> apps --> compiz --> general --> allscreens --> ed edittate l'opzione active_plugins.

e inserite in questo ordine queste stringhe:

```
decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher
```

se volete pure gli ultimi effetti(se avete installato compiz con la use flag QUINNSTORM) aggiungete

```
water miniwin trailfocus
```

per chiudere CTRL+ALT+(tasto per cancellare quello con la freccia vicino all'invio.. caspita non mi viene il nome!!!)

Ragazzi sono arrivato a questo punto, ho lanciato tutti i comandi e praticamente mi si avvia X con sfondo grigio e puntatore del mouse a forma di x. Mi sapreste aiutare? E' capitato anche a voi e come avete risolto? Grazie 1000

----------

## Deus Ex

Seguendo paro paro le indicazioni dell'Howto in inglese, sono arrivato ad ottenere XGL funzionante.

Credo che dalla traduzione di iDreamer a ora sia cambiato qualcosa, nel senso che ora non dice più di inserire i comandi di avvio di compiz e gnome-window-decorator in Xstartup, ma dice di creare uno scriptino in locale che lanci i suddetti programmi con i diritti di utente:

```

Do not use /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/Xstartup script to start compiz. This will execute it as root.

You should place this script in your path:

File: /usr/local/bin/compiz-decorator

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib compiz --replace decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &

sleep 3

gnome-window-decorator &

In a fast machine you can change "sleep 3" to "sleep 1". After you must add KDEWM=compiz-decorator to /etc/env.d/99kde-env (or any other file in /etc/env.d) and execute env-update.

This allows you to just have /etc/init.d/xdm start on boot creating a full Xgl with effects enabled with no user intervention with the normal kdm login.

[edit]

```

...e tutto funzia!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## flocchini

seguendo la guida sul wiki, non riesco a compilare compiz-vanilla

```

[...scaricamenti vari]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/compiz-vanilla-0.0.11_p20060606/work/compiz ...

autoreconf-2.59: Entering directory `.'

autoreconf-2.59: configure.ac: not using Gettext

autoreconf-2.59: running: aclocal

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:43: warning: underquoted definition of _AC_PTH_ERROR

  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

  or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:55: warning: underquoted definition of _AC_PTH_VERBOSE

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:61: warning: underquoted definition of AC_CHECK_PTH

/usr/share/aclocal/libxosd.m4:9: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIBXOSD

/usr/share/aclocal/imlib.m4:9: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_IMLIB

/usr/share/aclocal/imlib.m4:167: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GDK_IMLIB

/usr/share/aclocal/gtk.m4:7: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GTK

/usr/share/aclocal/glib.m4:8: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GLIB

/usr/share/aclocal/dynamite.m4:4: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIBDYNAMITE

/usr/share/aclocal/audiofile.m4:12: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_AUDIOFILE

/usr/share/aclocal/ao.m4:9: warning: underquoted definition of XIPH_PATH_AO

/usr/share/aclocal/aalib.m4:12: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_AALIB

autoreconf-2.59: configure.ac: tracing

autoreconf-2.59: configure.ac: creating directory config

autoreconf-2.59: running: libtoolize --copy

Putting files in AC_CONFIG_AUX_DIR, `config'.

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:43: warning: underquoted definition of _AC_PTH_ERROR

  run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

  or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:55: warning: underquoted definition of _AC_PTH_VERBOSE

/usr/share/aclocal/pth.m4:61: warning: underquoted definition of AC_CHECK_PTH

/usr/share/aclocal/libxosd.m4:9: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIBXOSD

/usr/share/aclocal/imlib.m4:9: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_IMLIB

/usr/share/aclocal/imlib.m4:167: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GDK_IMLIB

/usr/share/aclocal/gtk.m4:7: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GTK

/usr/share/aclocal/glib.m4:8: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_GLIB

/usr/share/aclocal/dynamite.m4:4: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIBDYNAMITE

/usr/share/aclocal/audiofile.m4:12: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_AUDIOFILE

/usr/share/aclocal/ao.m4:9: warning: underquoted definition of XIPH_PATH_AO

/usr/share/aclocal/aalib.m4:12: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_AALIB

autoreconf-2.59: running: /usr/bin/autoconf-2.59

autoreconf-2.59: running: /usr/bin/autoheader-2.59

autoreconf-2.59: running: automake --add-missing --copy --no-force

configure.ac: installing `config/install-sh'

configure.ac: installing `config/missing'

gnome/Makefile.am: installing `config/depcomp'

autoreconf-2.59: Leaving directory `.'

grep: po/Makefile.in.in: No such file or directory

grep: po/Makefile.in.in: No such file or directory

grep: po/Makefile.in.in: No such file or directory

grep: po/Makefile.in.in: No such file or directory

grep: po/Makefile.in.in: No such file or directory

grep: po/Makefile.in.in: No such file or directory

patch: **** Can't find file po/Makefile.in.in : No such file or directory

sed: impossibile leggere po/Makefile.in.in: No such file or directory

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77 accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77 option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77 PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77 static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77 supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77 linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

./configure: line 21703: IT_PROG_INTLTOOL: command not found

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for COMPIZ... yes

checking for GL_CFLAGS...

checking for GL_LIBS... -Wl,-R/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ -L/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ -lGL

checking for GCONF... yes

checking for gconftool-2... /usr/bin/gconftool-2

Using config source xml::/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults for schema installation

Using $(sysconfdir)/gconf/schemas as install directory for schema files

checking for PLACE... yes

checking for LIBSVG_CAIRO... yes

checking for GNOME_WINDOW_DECORATOR... yes

checking for wnck_window_has_name... no

checking for GNOME_WINDOW_SETTINGS... yes

checking for KDE_WINDOW_DECORATOR... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating compiz.pc

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/Makefile

config.status: creating plugins/compiz.schemas.in

config.status: creating images/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/window-decorator/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome/compiz.desktop

config.status: creating kde/Makefile

config.status: creating kde/window-decorator/Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: error: cannot find input file: po/Makefile.in.in

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/compiz-vanilla-0.0.11_p20060606 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  compiz-vanilla-0.0.11_p20060606.ebuild, line 63:   Called die

!!! autogen failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/overlays/xgl-coffee'
```

scusate la lunghezza ma non saprei cosa potrebbe essere rilevante e cosa no... Sono su amd64 e sto usando l'overlay suggerito sempre dalla guida. Grazie  :Wink: 

EDIT: Trovato l'arcano, dev-util/intltool era troppo vecchio (0.31)... Resta da capire perche' non era segnato come dipendenza, ora con la 0.34 compila perfettamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tizio

scusate ho qualche problema...

ho seguito la guida alla lettera...

ma al momento di emergere mesa ottengo un bel:

```

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060614 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060406 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060622" [ebuild])

```

ho provato anche aggiungendo libdrm a package.keywords e package.unmask ma niente...

ho gia un versione di libdrm installata (la 2.0.1)

grazie a tutti

Modifica:

scusate il problema e' dell'package.unmask... non c'entra con XGLX e quindi ho aperto un nuovo thread nel forum generale

----------

## lopio

ciao

ho ati 9700 e ho installato gnome 2.12.2 e xorg modulare

ho seguito la guida ma non riesco proprio a vedere la cosa funzionante nemmeno lanciando a mano

```

Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:1 compiz gconf

DISPLAY=:1 gnome-window-decorator

DISPLAY=:1 xterm

```

In tal caso infatti non ho effetti  visibili come se le impostazioni via gconf-editor per active_plugins  non sortissero effetto

La prima stranezza e' che la entry compiz->general->allscreens->options esisteva ma vi era dentro solo audible_bells

Non so quindi se e' stato corretto aggiungere item di nome active_plugins come lista di stringhe con le voci elencate nell'howto

Se provo ad usare i suggerimenti per avviare via gdm invece vedo che il tutto e' inusabile e rallentato senza effetti grafici di nessun tipo

Un'altra considerazione che devo aggiungere e' che, visto che  sembra non sia possibile usare fglrx come driver per incompatibilita' con xorg.server,  in xorg.conf non uso piu' tale modulo (ne' lo carico piu') ma uso Driver radeon perdendo accelerazione 3d

```

 glxgears

731 frames in 5.3 seconds = 137.141 FPS

glxinfo | grep  direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

Questa la sezione xorg.conf (che non so quanto sia corretta passando da fglrx a radeon)

```

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

  ## Driver                              "fglrx"

   Driver                              "radeon"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

 

#PER USARE MODELINE VA MESSO  

# Option "MetaModes" "1024x768_60.00"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, STV"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "31.5 - 68.7"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "20 - 70" 

#    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

#    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

##    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B"     

Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    ##se vuoi fps alto per i giochi  metti a no  e abbassa a 1 FSAAScale 

Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

#######Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    ###Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

grazie ciao

----------

## klaimath

Stavo provando a installare XGL seguendo l'howto presente sul forum ma mi viene un dubbio.

Buona parte dei pacchetti li ho già installati (mesa, glitz e altro) ma li devo installare dal overlay che ho creato con subversion o posso tenere quel che ho ?

Grazie

Adriano

----------

## tizio

ho installto Xgl seguendo questo thread.

dopo un pò di sbattimento sono riuscito a emergere tutto... 

avvio Xgl con questo script:

```

#!/bin/bash

echo "##### start XGL script #####"

if [ "$1" = "" ]; then

   echo "Usage: startxgl <display number>"

   else

   echo "Starting X Server with XGL"

   echo "DISPLAY=:$1"

   Xgl :$1 -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &

   sleep 3

   echo "   Starting compiz"

   DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoon scale move resize place switcher &

   sleep 3         

   echo "   Starting WM"

   DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-window-decorator &

   DISPLAY=:$1 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon &

   DISPLAY=:$1 nautilus -n --sync &

   DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-panel                                              

   echo "   DONE!"

fi

```

se lo faccio partire da un terminale di fluxbox... lanciando ./script 1... mi si avvia Xgl in una finestra 800x600 e tutto funziona alla perfezione.

se lo lancio invece all'avvio.. da console (con ./script 0 oppure ./script 1)... mi rimane schermata grigia con puntatore del mouse a X... e sono costretto a spegnere brutalmente perdendo anche la possibilità di leggere i messaggi di errore.

cosa potrebbe essere? perchè dovrebbe partire da dentro fluxbox ma da console no?

grazie mille a tutti

----------

## Ic3M4n

quello script sembra vecchiotto. dovresti utilizzare o gconf e basta o tutto il resto e basta. non tutti e due contemporaneamente.

inoltre per vedere cosa non funzia prova ad eseguire i vari comandi uno alla volta.

altra questione: per ati ed nvidia i parametri da passare ad xgl sono differenti. stai utilizzando quelli corretti per la tua scheda?

----------

## tizio

ho provato a togliere gconf ma la situazione non cambia

partendo da console sembra non esegua nulla dopo l'avvio di Xgl

(se commento tutto a parte Xgl la situazione è identica)

in pratica non avvia compiz e tutto quel che segue

(solo da console eh... partendo da un wm funkia tutto benissimo)

i parametri che passo a Xgl sono giusti... quelli per schede ati

grazie mille

EDIT:

era un errore banana... ho risolto aumentando i tempi di sleep   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xveilsidex

ragazzi mi sapete dire perche mi compare questo errore ??

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060614 (masked by: missing keyword)

- x11-libs/libdrm-2.1_alpha20060406 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060708" [ebuild])

----------

## tizio

non ti so dire il perchè...   :Smile: 

ma ti so dire che lo risolvi aggiungendo al tuo package.keywords la riga:

x11-libs/libdrm -*

ciaps!

ps: era già stato trattato qui

----------

## tizio

leggento  questo  articolo su compiz del gentoo-wiki mi par di capire che non esiste più la use flag quinnstorm per il compiz-vanilla... e che esiste il pacchetto compiz-quinnstorm che sostituisce il precedente implementando alcuni plugins in più tra cui gli effetti di trasparenze... (che su compiz-vanilla a me non funzionano... con ctrl+shift+mouse scroll non succede nulla... mentre tutto il resto funkia benone(revisione 299))

io sto su ~x86 e mi richiede i seguenti pacchetti instabili:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] x11-wm/compiz-vanilla (is blocking x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.13.12_p20060710)

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glew-1.3.3  324 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.14.2 [2.12.3] USE="-debug -doc" 449 kB [2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.10.3 [2.8.6] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 2,708 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19 [2.8.12] USE="X% jpeg tiff -debug -doc -xinerama" 12,015 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.14.0 [2.12.1] USE="-debug -doc" 1,851 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.13.12_p20060710  USE="gnome svg -debug" 598 kB [2]

```

se qualcuno ha esperienze o lo ha già provato me faccia sapere (sto su ~x86)

ciao e buon Xgl a tutti   :Razz: 

EDIT:

messo!!!

sembra stabile... e incredibile... tutto ancor più figooooooooo   :Laughing: 

ora funkiano pure i menu di opacity!!! mi sto innamorando del mio desktop!!!

----------

## xveilsidex

ciao ragazzi sto cercando di installare xgl con qeusta guida :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-452257-highlight-xgl.html

ma quando cerco di emerge " mesa" ho quest'errore :

```
emerge -av mesa

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060708 [6.4.2-r2] USE="motif nptl% -3dnow% -debug -mmx% -sse%" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via" 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/xgl-coffee

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060708 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module Mesa into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z4 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@anoncvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/mesa" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.freedesktop.org:2401/cvs/mesa

Server configuration missing --allow-root in inetd.conf

!!! ERROR: media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060708 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 711:   Called src_unpack

  mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060708.ebuild, line 103:   Called cvs_src_unpack

  cvs.eclass, line 505:   Called cvs_fetch

  cvs.eclass, line 334:   Called die

!!! cvs login command failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/xgl-coffee'
```

Edit gutter: per favore usiamo i bbcode

----------

## edux

Da quanto riporta il messaggio d'errore, sembra sia sbagliata la configurazione di inetd.conf. Puoi postarlo per vedere se magari ci sono delle cose che non vanno bene?

----------

## xveilsidex

PREMESSA : Premetto di avere ATI

sono riuscito ad emergere completamente tutti i pacchetti .. ma quando cerco di lanciare da terminale il comando per lanciare xgl come utente ATI mi viene il seguente messaggio :

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

        If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

        and start again

E MI rimanae il cursore che lampeggia fino a quando nn premo un tasto..

SE INVECE lancio il comando per utenti che hanno una qualunque scheda grafica ho questo messaggio :

 compiz: SmcOpenConnection failed: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

E MI rimane sempre il cursore lampeggiante! 

cosa posso fare ? sarà perche nel make.conf ho impostato come variabile della scheda video " ati vesa fbdev "  ( ho aggiunto vesa fbdev per seguire la guida per migrare a xorg modulare .. dove veniva spiegato di mettere anche vesa e fbdev come variabili "" di scorta )

----------

## edux

Prova a usare il display 1 anzichè lo 0

----------

## xveilsidex

niente da fare.... non è che devo installare i driver ati   marcati dal ramo instabile di x86?

ora ho quest'errore

Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/localhost:1

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)

  Major opcode of failed request:  157 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  1 (X_GLXRender)

  Serial number of failed request:  91

  Current serial number in output stream:  92

----------

## xveilsidex

Ragazzi nessuno mi puo' dare una risposta ??

ORA IL XGL SI AVVIA ma rimane fisso il puntatore del mouse X e la schermata grigia!

----------

## makoomba

@xveilsidex

edita l'ultimo post invece che postare nuovamente, altrimenti diventa un up/bump.

poi, c'è qualche ragione particolare per cui non ti sei accodato all'howto ?

edit: 

fatto il merge

----------

## xveilsidex

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> @xveilsidex
> 
> edita l'ultimo post invece che postare nuovamente, altrimenti diventa un up/bump.
> 
> poi, c'è qualche ragione particolare per cui non ti sei accodato all'howto ?

 

no infatti ho sbagliato ! ti chiedo scusa!

----------

## tizio

@xveilsidex:

mi succedeva la stessa cosa, avevo risolto aumentando i tempi di sleep nello script di avvio, prova a vedere se non è lo stesso problema

(lo script di avvio che utilizzo lo trovi su questo thread... qualche post fa...)

vi segnalo anche che con le nuove versioni di xgl e compiz-quinnstorm (uscite oggi o ieri) non mi funziona il window-decoration e mi si blocca il puntatore del mouse con il puntatore a X.

ho dovuto rimettere le seguenti versioni:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_p20060619-r2  USE="ipv6 -debug -mmx -xinerama" 0 kB [2] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.13.12_p20060710  USE="gnome svg -debug" 0 kB [2]

```

con le quali mi funziona tutto benissimo (ho x86, ati, 2.6.16-gentoo-r12)

----------

## stefanoxjx

Anch'io ho eseguito la guida di questo forum alla lettera, però quando lancio:

```

Xgl  -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv &

```

Mi appare lo sfondo del server X e poi il puntatore del mouse a forma di "X".

Poi lancio:

```

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ DISPLAY=:0 compiz gconf  &

```

e rimango sempre ll'interno del server X, però con uno sfondo nero e il puntatore del mouse soltanto.

Per chiudere devo andare in console e killare i processi.

Inoltre ho provato a modificare i file di configurazione di kdm, però in questo caso parte kde come se non avessi apportato nessuna modifica.

Qualche idea?

Grazie.

Ciao.

----------

## tizio

@stefanoxjx:

dopo la tua LD_LIBRARY_PATH devi lanciare anche un WM, altrimenti logico rimane tutto nero

prova con questo script... è impostato per lanciare kde

se usi nvidia o altre card cambia la stringa di Xgl con :

Xgl :$1 -ac -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer &

```

#!/bin/bash

echo "##### start XGL script #####"

if [ "$1" = "" ]; then

   echo "Usage: startxgl <display number>"

   else

   echo "Starting X Server with XGL"

   echo "DISPLAY=:$1"

   Xgl :$1 -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &

   sleep 5

   echo "   Starting compiz"

   DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoon scale move resize place switcher &

   sleep 5         

   echo "   Starting WM"

   DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-window-decorator &

   DISPLAY=:$1 startkde & 

   echo "   DONE!"

fi 

```

eventualmnete prova anche aumentando i tempi di sleep.. a me succedeva la tua stessa cosa e avevo risolto così

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *tizio wrote:*   

> @stefanoxjx:
> 
> dopo la tua LD_LIBRARY_PATH devi lanciare anche un WM, altrimenti logico rimane tutto nero
> 
> prova con questo script... è impostato per lanciare kde
> ...

 

Ho provato con lo scriptino che mi hai postato, però non funzia!!!

A questo punto, ho provato a lanciare manualmente riga per riga  lo script e succede questo:

```

Xgl :0  -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv &  (Riga modificata per nVidia)

```

Si apre il server X e mi presenta un puntatore a forma di "X"

```

DISPLAY=:0 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoom scale move resize place switcher &

```

La videata precedente (quella del server X) diventa tutta nera e il puntatore si trasforma nel classico puntatore a freccia.

```

DISPLAY=:0 gnome-window-decorator & 

```

Non succede nulla di particolare, però gnome-window-decorator risulta essere tra i processi attivi

```

DISPLAY=:0 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/startkde --replace & 

```

Sento l'audio che produce KDE quando parte, però il tutto viene nascosto da una videata completamente bianca.

Se provo a cliccare sull'angolo in basso a sinistra (menù di kde) vedo per una frazione di secondo un riquadro aprirsi (quasi sicuramente il menù)  ma poi viene ricoperto dalla videata bianca.

Ho provato a lanciare il tutto sia da utente che da root, però non sono riuscito a venirne fuori.

Nin zo che fà!!!!  :Sad: 

----------

## ChobinYY

Ho provato XGL ed è fantastico, vorrei metterlo nella mia gentoo però ho un pò paura  :Smile: 

Ho impiegato un bel pò per adattarla alle mie esigenze e non vorrei combinare danno.

Quindi vi chiedo posso provarci oppure è meglio che aspetto ancora un pò   :Smile: 

Ho una ati e kde, come va XGL con la ati??

Vi ringrazio

----------

## Ic3M4n

se sai come tornare indietro provalo pure. non costa nulla. al massimo prima fatti uno stage4 del sistema.

in ogni caso ti post su xgl ce ne sono molti, dato che non Ã¨ attualmente supportato da gentoo avrei continuato la discussione lÃ¬.

----------

## ChobinYY

ho messo XGL 

Non ho avuto problemi ma quando faccio partire XGL con Xgl  -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer &

parte ma dopo un pò esce e mi spunta questo errore

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for istance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/peppe:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Error of failed request: BadLength ( poly request too large or internal Xlib length error )

Major opencode of failed request: 129 (GLX)

Minor opencode of failed request: 1 (X_GLXRender)

Serial number of failed request: 276

Current serial number in output stream: 277

aiuto   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> aiuto  

 

Ti posso aiutare solo facendo il merge con il thread in cui si parla di XGL e dei suoi problemi. 

E' abbastanza inutile aprire n-mila topic semi identici quando in questo thread é molto più facile cercare una risposta o attenderne una nuova, non trovi?

----------

## ChobinYY

Si hai ragione, speriamo che qualcuno mi aiuti   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ChobinYY wrote:*   

> Si hai ragione, speriamo che qualcuno mi aiuti   

 

Rileggi bene l'intero thread. Il tuo problema mi sembra molto simile a quello di xveilsidex, a cui tizio ha suggerito di cercare qualche post prima  :Wink: 

----------

## tizio

@ChobinYY:

```

X Error of failed request: BadLength ( poly request too large or internal Xlib length error )

Major opencode of failed request: 129 (GLX)

Minor opencode of failed request: 1 (X_GLXRender)

Serial number of failed request: 276

Current serial number in output stream: 277 

```

questo errore l'ho riscontrato anche io.. e dopo averci smadonnato un pò sopra non son riuscito a trovar soluzione.

é un problema che comunque affligge solo le nuove versioni di Xgl, io ho risolto tornando alla versione

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060619-r3

----------

## danielinux

Ho avuto anche io lo stesso problema dopo aver aggiornato alcuni pacchetti..

Dopo aver dato un eselect opengl set nvidia ho risolto. (x una scheda nvidia)

Se non dovesse fungere , riemergi nvidia-glx (o il pacchetto corrispondente per ati)

e ridai eselect opengl set nvidia

----------

## tizio

@danielinux:

scusa a quale problema ti riferisci?

mi sembran sia due problemi distinti... all'errore su inet6 o al badlength?

e che versione di xgl usi?

comunque provo subito a far la stessa cosa con ati e poi vi dico

grazie

----------

## ChobinYY

per quanto riguarda inet6 ho risolto, ho impostato il supporto ipv6

adesso  mi rimane quello del badlenght  :Sad: 

----------

## tizio

ho provato a vedere se con l'ultimo xgl e lanciando un "eslect opengl set ati" si risolveva il badlength... 

nulla da fare neanche ri-emergendo i driver ati...

rimetto 

>=x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714

nel package.mask e torno all'xgl funzionante... pazienza...

(se qualcuno ha risolto il badlength su 0.0.1_pre20060714 che ci faccia sapere!!)

ciao a tutti

----------

## ChobinYY

basta emerge solo xgl

o serve anche il compiz precedente ?

----------

## tizio

io nel package.mask ho anche

>x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.13.13_p20060715

perchè con il compiz successivo non mi funziona il puntatore del mouse e il gnome-window-decoration

ma penso siano due problemi distinti.. magari a te funziona

----------

## ChobinYY

ora provo e ti faccio sapere.

hai visto qui: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL/Troubleshooting

----------

## stefanoxjx

Visto che non riuscivo a far partire questa cosa, ho deciso di rifare tutto seguendo con più attenzione la guida.

Sono arrivato agli ultimi punti della guida, però dorante l'emerge di xgl mi da questo errore:

```
G_H -DUSE_MMX -mmmx -msse -Winline --param inline-unit-growth=10000 --param large-function-growth=10000 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -mtune=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -MT libfbmmx_la-fbmmx.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libfbmmx_la-fbmmx.Tpo -c fbmmx.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libfbmmx_la-fbmmx.o

fbmmx.c: In function `fbCompositeSrc_yv12x8888mmx':

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class `GENERAL_REGS' while reloading `asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class `GENERAL_REGS' while reloading `asm'

fbmmx.c:3056: error: can't find a register in class `GENERAL_REGS' while reloading `asm'

make[1]: *** [libfbmmx_la-fbmmx.lo] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714/work/xgl/fb'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 327:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 322:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/xgl-coffee'

```

Ho provato a fare una ricerca nel forum, però non mi da nessun risultato con libfbmmx e nemmeno facendo ricerche con emerge trovo qualcosa inerente a fbmmx.

Avete idea da cosa possa dipendere questo errore di compilazione?

Grazie.

Byez.

----------

## tizio

@ChobinVV:

si ho visto il sito del troubleshooting... ho provato a seguire anche i consigli sul BadLength ma niente da fare...

niente da fare neanche per quel che riguarda le window-decoration...

mi sa che blocco il package.mask e smetto de fare "svn up"

----------

## ChobinYY

Cmq con xgl-0.0.1_pre2006 funziona tutto bene?

scarica i sorgenti da 

it update start -->

 *    repository: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver

quanto è grosso??? non dice quante cose deve scaricare

----------

## ChobinYY

non me lo fa emerge :S

* git update start -->

 *    repository: git://anongit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver

fatal: ambiguous argument 'master': unknown revision or path not in the working tree.

Use '--' to separate paths from revisions

fatal: 'origin': unable to chdir or not a git archive

fatal: unexpected EOF

Fetch failure: origin

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060619-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 711:   Called src_unpack

  xgl-0.0.1_pre20060619-r3.ebuild, line 77:   Called git_src_unpack

  git.eclass, line 269:   Called git_fetch

  git.eclass, line 195:   Called die

!!! git.eclass: can't update from git://anongit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/xgl-coffee'

----------

## tizio

@stefanoxjx:

sembra un errore legato alla flag mmx di xgl... prova a compilarlo senza

@ChobinYY:

si con quella versione mi funzia tutto abbastanza bene

e anche con l'ultima di compiz-quinnstorm non ho più i problemi al window-decoration 

(l'effetto rain del pachet water ogni tanto mi manda in crash ma infatti lo dicono che è instabile... e poi non è che sia indispensabile)

il pacchetto xserver non è molto grosso... 20 mega circa...

per l'errore non saprei..

io proverei ri-emergendo subversion e dev-util/git (non son certo che c'entri molto... ma male non fa)

----------

## ChobinYY

ho risolto tutto funziona tutto, ho provato anche l'ultima versione di xgl è sembra funzionare...

L'unica cosa che non va è la funzione che si attiva con F12   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## tizio

sai dirmi come hai risolto l'errore badlenght nell'ultima versione di xgl?

la funziona di F12 fa parte del plugin scale, controlla ci sia nel tuo script di avvio

----------

## ChobinYY

usa questo comando per avviare xgl

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so Xgl :1  -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer &

non dovrebbe più darti l'errore di badlenght.

Il plugin scale c'è, ma F12 non va   :Sad: 

----------

## ChobinYY

Ho risolto   :Smile:   funziona tutto a meraviglia   :Smile: 

tizio ma come fai ad avviare xgl, da terminale tramite script? oppure tramite kdm??

----------

## tizio

grazie per la dritta sul LD_PRELOAD... proverò appena possibile.

[edit]:

funkia!!   :Very Happy: 

[/edit]

avvio tramite script... da terminale di fluxbox se devo far del testing o direttamente da console... passandogli come parametro il display su cui avviare

(lo script lo trovi sempre in sto thread...)

non uso kdm o gdm

non scrivere tanti post successivi, ti basta editare l'ultimo

ciao

----------

## Cadoro

Stavo provando queste xgl ma non riesco a vedere niente se non un kde lentissimo senza alcun trhead particolare.

Se lancio da gdm con opportune modifiiche non parte niente ma per provare provo da terminale sia su 0 che su 1 il server xgl su scheda ati con driver fglrx si avvia correttamente. Ho provato anche con questo script postato in precedenza 

```

#!/bin/bash

echo "##### start XGL script #####"

if [ "$1" = "" ]; then

   echo "Usage: startxgl <display number>"

   else

   echo "Starting X Server with XGL"

   echo "DISPLAY=:$1"

   LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so Xgl :$1 -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &

   sleep 2

   echo "   Starting compiz"

   DISPLAY=:$1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ compiz --replace gconf decoration wobbly fade minimize cube rotate zoon scale move resize place switcher &

   sleep 2

   echo "   Starting WM"

   DISPLAY=:$1 gnome-window-decorator &

   DISPLAY=:$1 startkde &

   echo "   DONE!"

fi
```

  e il massimo che ho è un kde visibilmente rallentato senza un splash 3d

Non so se normale ma per quanto riguarda compiz  il vanilla non lo trovo ma posso installare solo o  compiz oppure compiz-quinnstore 

 poichè si bloccano a vicenda.Per il resto ho seguito le guide e mi ritrovo con le impostazioni.

```
>=x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.13.20 ~x86

>=media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_pre20060714 ~x86

>=x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2

>=x11-libs/libwnck-2.14.2

>=x11-wm/compiz-0.0.13_pre20060714

>=media-libs/glitz-0.5.6

>=x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060714

>=dev-util/git-1.4.1

>=x11-misc/gcompizthemer-0.10

>=x11-misc/gcompizthemer-themes-0.4

```

 questi sono le keywords aggiornate a  tutti gli ultimi pacchetti dal repository di xgl-coffe

----------

## ^Stefano^

Ragazzi io l'ho installato adesso ed ho seguito la guida sul wiki a questo indirizzo

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

penso che funzioni tutto, anche se non l'ho ancora testato bene. comunque vi sto scrivendo da quello con finestre gommose, trasparenze e mega cubo (che è davvero una ficata   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:  )

ad ogni modo ho seguito la guida all'installazione, ho scelto compiz e non compiz-quinnstorm, ho anche scelto di usare layman, me lo hanno consigliato e dicono che sia migliore. gestisce lui tutto, l'overlay, l'update e tutto il resto. una volta installato lo faccio partire seguendo questi passi:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL#Xsession_.28Modifying_startx.29

sono proprio due passi in croce, facilissimi.

uso gnome-2.14 xorg modulare stable, non uso gdm o kdm, nvidia-drivers come pkg dei driver.

mi avevano detto che non era possibile tenere xgl fisso, per un uso quotidiano, ma io ci ho appena compilato mplayer e non ho notato alcun rallentamento.

----------

## Onip

Ho lo stesso problema di Cadoro, sul pc di un amico. XGL in modalità windowed va perfettamente, mentre lanciato da startxgl è penosamente lento e scattoso. Sembrano esserci due problemi, da quel poco che sono riuscito a capire guardando i log:

1) Non parte compiz

2) L'accelerazione dei driver ati (closed) va a ramengo. 

Qualcun altro ha avuto questo problema?

Byez

P.S. Appena possovedo di recuperare info un po' più precise

----------

## ChobinYY

è la stessa cosa che è capitata oggi a me, assurdoi dopo più di una settimana che uso xgl...oggi accendo il pc ed xgl va a scatti cioè nemmeno carica bene.

Invece nella finestra va bene...  :Shocked: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

A me per adesso va benissimo, ma vorrei riuscire a mantenere le impostazioni delle trasparenze, c'è un modo per farlo? Cioè quando io avvio xgl imposto determinate trasparenze su alcune finestre. però quando lo chiudo e lo riapro le stesso sono scomparse. c'è un modo per riaverle quando apro i programmi di prima? avvio xgl con startxgl, come descritto nel wiki di gentoo.

EDIT: capita anche a voi che avviando xgl compiz e gnome, le finestre non abbiano più la barra alta, dove ci sono i 3 bottoni per chiudere, minimizzare e massimizzare la finestra stessa? so che ci sono altri metodi, come le combinazioni di tasti, ma per me era molto più comodo fare con i bottoni. nel caso, come li posso riavere?

inoltre, nella guida sul wiki non mi è chiara una cosa; quando vado a creare lo script /usr/bin/compizrc , per farlo partire in automatico all'avvio di gnome, lo devo inserire in

desktop --> preferenze --> sessioni --> linguetta "avvio programmi" giusto? così una volta che si avvia gnome si avvia anche lo script, dico bene?

----------

## Shocker580

Salve, sto cercando di installare ad un amico XGL ma stiamo incontrando alcune difficoltà:

sto seguendo questa guida: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-452257.html

Avvio il tutto ma mi ritrovo con uno schermo a sfondo nero con un puntatore del mouse, se provo ad avviare un xterm le finestre non hanno "contorni" e se provo ad avviare una sessione di gnome dice che c'è un window manager già attivo, che posso fare ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

GrazieLast edited by Shocker580 on Sun Jul 30, 2006 11:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Salve, sto cercando di installare ad un amico XGL ma stiamo incontrando alcune difficoltà:
> 
> sto seguendo questa [url=guida]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-452257.html[/url].

 

Credo che la cosa migliore sia postare il problema nel thread che hai indicato, non pensi? Oppure c'é'un motivo particolare per cui vuoi trattarlo in maniera differente?

(nel caso provvedo io a fare il merge  :Wink: )

Edit: Merge effettuato.

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> Salve, sto cercando di installare ad un amico XGL ma stiamo incontrando alcune difficoltà:
> 
> sto seguendo questa guida: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-452257.html
> 
> Avvio il tutto ma mi ritrovo con uno schermo a sfondo nero con un puntatore del mouse, se provo ad avviare un xterm le finestre non hanno "contorni" e se provo ad avviare una sessione di gnome dice che c'è un window manager già attivo, che posso fare ?  
> ...

 

le finestre non hanno contorno perchè gnome-window-decorator non funziona bene. anche a me lo faceva, ho risolto con questo comando:

```
gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
```

in questo modo dovrebbe rigenerare tutta la lista di plugin, compreso decoration. inoltre ti consiglio di seguire questa guida:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

e di far partire il tutto da startx o dal tuo login manager.

un altro sito che può esserti utile è questo

http://www.compiz.net/

e inoltre disinstalla compiz e installa compiz-quinnstorm che è un po più evoluto. inoltre con il semplice compiz non è possibile cambiare temi alle finestre perchè gcompizthemer gcompizthemer-themes e cgwd sono dipendenze di compiz-quinnstorm, che non può essere installato assieme a compiz.

----------

## flowerside

Ciao a tutti,

dopo il passaggio a XOrg 7.0-r1 ho provato ad installare (seguendo i tips relativi riportati da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-452257.html) XGL sul mio portatile con scheda video ATI Mobility Radeon 9600.

Le dipendenze (mesa, cairo, compiz etc.) sono state compilate correttamente, XOrg ha l'accelerazione hardware abilitata con i driver proprietari (8.22.5, visto che gli ultimi rilasciati non riesco ad emergerli perchè il sistema mi segnala la compatibilità di questi ultimi solo con XOrg 7.1) ma XGL proprio non ne vuole sapere.

Ottengo infatti il seguente messaggio:

```

002694 In file included from glxserver.h:72,

002695                  from g_disptab.c:36:

002696 glxcontext.h:152: error: field `renderMode' declared as a function

002697 make[2]: *** [g_disptab.lo] Error 1

002698 make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060619-r3/work/xserver/GL/glx'

002699 make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

002700 make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060619-r3/work/xserver/GL'

002701 make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

002702 

002703 !!! ERROR: x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20060619-r3 failed.

002704 Call stack:

002705   ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

002706   ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

002707   ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called x-modular_src_compile

002708   x-modular.eclass, line 330:   Called x-modular_src_make

002709   x-modular.eclass, line 325:   Called die

```

Qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema?

Premetto che ho installato compiz e non compiz-vanilla, che non è presente nel mio portage overlay dopo l'aggiornamento...

Vi posto il risultato del mio emerge --info, sperando che possa essere d'aiuto:

```

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.15

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shu tdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/ distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/d istfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa apache2 apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdrom cli c rypt cups dlloader dri dvdr emboss encode firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gn ome gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde keyboard libg++ libwww mad mi kmod motif mouse mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre  pdflib perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime radeon readline reflection rei serfs scanner sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts  unicode userlocales vesa vorbis xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib elibc_glibc input_device s_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics kerne l_linux userland_GNU video_cards_fglrx video_cards_vesa video_cards_fbdev"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKE OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ciao e grazie per gli eventuali consigli e suggerimenti!

FJF

----------

## flowerside

Dimenticavo:

queste sono le versioni delle dipendenze principali che ho dovuto emergere

```
media-libs/glitz-0.5.6

media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_pre20060716

x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4

x11-wm/compiz-0.0.13_pre20060714

```

Ciao

FJF

----------

## makoomba

fatto il merge

@flowerside

quando segui un howto e riscontri problemi, accodati al topic invece di crearne uno nuovo.

----------

## Gremo

ciao a tutti.

sono da poco passato a gnome, quando usavo kde mi è bastato abilitare la use flag "xcomposite" e ricompilare tutto per settare le caratteristiche di bordo e opacità alle finistre.

ora che ho installato gnome lite, non ho idea di come si faccia.

inoltre, non mi è chiara una cosa.

quando si parla di compiz sembra si parli di un gestore delle finestre (ad esempio, su gnome-look, escono dei bordi per compiz...)

sono io che non ho capito niente? compiz non è solo un programma per aggiungere ombre e bordi? o quello è composite?

----------

## ^Stefano^

Io non sono un grosso esperto, però provo a farti chiarezza:

composite lo puoi abilitare su gnome come su kde, è una modifica che fai al tuo xorg.conf e per fare ciò puoi seguire questo howto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency

compiz, invece, è un programma (purtroppo non so dirti il suo specifico significato) che installi assieme ad xgl per avere tutti quei famosi effetti come il cubo, le goccie d'acqua sul desktop, trasparenze e finestre gommose.

l'argomento xgl+compiz è trattato nello specifico qua:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-452257.html

e qua trovi un ottimo howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL  per installarlo.

Però per favore, usa le sezioni apposite del forum. In questa sezione si postano i problemi relativi alla tua gentoobox, per le discussioni come questo c'è l'apposita sezione.

----------

## Gremo

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> Io non sono un grosso esperto, però provo a farti chiarezza:
> 
> composite lo puoi abilitare su gnome come su kde, è una modifica che fai al tuo xorg.conf e per fare ciò puoi seguire questo howto:
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency
> ...

 

grazie per l'aiuto. una volta abilitato composite nello xorg.conf (cosa che avevo già fatto per kde), come faccio in gnome a impostare una trasparenza?

sucsa per aver postato in questa sezione, ma non sapevo del suo utilizzo. magari il moderatore può metterla dove meglio crede  :Smile: 

----------

## mrfree

Il nuovo gnome 2.14 (o per essere più precisi il nuovo metacity della serie 2.14) sembrerebbe supportare le espensioni Composite nativamente (http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14)

 *Quote:*   

> Finally, Metacity now has an integrated compositing manager. The new compositing manager uses libcm and OpenGL and implements all of the staple compositing features like drop shadows, menu fades and "wobbly minimise". Showing obscured windows and resizing windows no longer suffers from tearing or redraw effects as this is now handled in offscreen memory before compositing. Integrating the compositing manager with Metacity allows for the strength of a combined window and compositing manager along with Metacity's good support for legacy and broken applications. The Metacity compositing manager requires the latest features of unstable X.org and requires the new texture-from-pixmap extension, as a result this feature is turned off by default.

 

L'ho appena scoperto quindi non so dirti altro per il momento...

----------

## randomaze

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> sucsa per aver postato in questa sezione, ma non sapevo del suo utilizzo. magari il moderatore può metterla dove meglio crede 

 

Ho fatto il merge con il thread indicato da ^Stefano^

----------

## Gremo

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Il nuovo gnome 2.14 (o per essere più precisi il nuovo metacity della serie 2.14) sembrerebbe supportare le espensioni Composite nativamente (http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14)
> 
>  *Quote:*   Finally, Metacity now has an integrated compositing manager. The new compositing manager uses libcm and OpenGL and implements all of the staple compositing features like drop shadows, menu fades and "wobbly minimise". Showing obscured windows and resizing windows no longer suffers from tearing or redraw effects as this is now handled in offscreen memory before compositing. Integrating the compositing manager with Metacity allows for the strength of a combined window and compositing manager along with Metacity's good support for legacy and broken applications. The Metacity compositing manager requires the latest features of unstable X.org and requires the new texture-from-pixmap extension, as a result this feature is turned off by default. 
> 
> L'ho appena scoperto quindi non so dirti altro per il momento...

 

dici che basti solo aggiornare metacity? (qualche ebuild aggiornato si trova...)

----------

## mrfree

Bisognerebbe capire se l'estensione texture-from-pixmap è per esempio presente in Xorg-7.1 e poi non mi pare di aver trovato libcm nel portage (ho provato con un semplice emerge -s libcm, magari è sotto un altro nome)

----------

## Gremo

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Bisognerebbe capire se l'estensione texture-from-pixmap è per esempio presente in Xorg-7.1 e poi non mi pare di aver trovato libcm nel portage (ho provato con un semplice emerge -s libcm, magari è sotto un altro nome)

 

mhm...cosa fa quell'estensione?

a me il nuovo metacty (metacity-2.15.13) non chiede quella dipendenza.

cmq la pui trovare qui:

https://svn.breakmygentoo.org/bmg-main/

sotto /x11-libs/libcm

io sto aggiornando ora, mi è toccato fare l'unmask solo di glibc e gtk+. l'aggiornamento di glibc è andato a buon fine, ora mi toccano i 13MB di gtk+

EDIT: non avevo abilitato xcomposite! ora chiede anche a me libcm...

----------

## Gremo

aggiornamento: tutto funziona alla perfezione...un pò lento ma gli effetti sono molto carini. ora devo capire solo come si disabilitano le trasparenze!

----------

## Il_Tera

ciao a tutti, sono nuovissimo del forum...io ho installato Xgl con successo usando la guida di gentoo-wiki.org e funziona tutto a meravigli non sgarra di una virgola, solo una cosa..come si fa a cambiare i temi di gnome-window-decorator? emerge mi dice che non trova ne gcompizthemer ne gcompixthemer-themes e gia che ho installato una cosa vaccosissima com Xgl volevo vaccosizzarla ancora di + installando un pò di temi

----------

## ^Stefano^

devi installare cgwd e cgwd-themes (o themer) non ricordo bene. questi pacchetti però richiedono compiz-quinnstorm e non compiz. poi quando li hai installati apri lo script /usr/bin/compizrc che hai creato e al posto di

```
gnome-window-decorator --replace &
```

inserisci

```
cgwd --replace &
```

poi da utente semplice lanci il comando

```
gcompizthemer
```

e cambi i temi. Se per caso le tue finestre sono senza decorazione sappi che è un problema comune e si risolve con

```
gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
```

----------

## tizio

un problema emergendo cgwd:

```

/usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_scaled_font_text_ex tents'

/usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_scaled_font_get_ctm '

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [cgwd] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cgwd-0.41/work/cgwd/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/cgwd-0.41/work/cgwd'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-wm/cgwd-0.41 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  cgwd-0.41.ebuild, line 31:   Called gnome2_src_compile '--disable-mime-update'

  gnome2.eclass, line 64:   Called die

```

EDIT: risolto riemergendo pango.. mah..

e un piccolo dubbio...

xgl e cairo richiedono come dipendenza glitz.. 

avendo un x86 stabile ho inserito glitz nel package.keywords...

il problema è che xgl mi richiede la versione 0.5.6 di glitz... mentre se provo a emergere cairo con la flag glitz richiede la versione 0.4.4

questo provoca un continuo up and down di versioni di glitz...

io ho risolto emergendo cairo senza la flag use "glitz" (e quindi tenendo la versione 0.5.6), ma ho fatto bene?

grazie a tutti

----------

## ^Stefano^

io sono nella tua situazione, ma i problemi sono due:

1) come hai annunciato tu, l'up e down di glitz e cairo: questo ce l'ho anche io e personamlente aspetterò un paio di giorni per vedere se lo fixano.

2) l'errore nella compilazione di x11-wm/cgwd-0.41: questo lo risolvi ricompilando =x11-libs/pango-1.12.3 e successivamente reinstallando x11-wm/cgwd-0.41. 

Se vuoi evitare di incorrere nel 1° problema facendo quest'ultima operazione, usa

```
emerge -1 x11-wm/cgwd-0.41
```

EDIT: Make sure x11-libs/cairo has the glitz useflag turned on.  Da http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL

----------

## BikE

Sono riuscito a installarlo, pero' ho parecchi problemi... ( kde + compiz-quinnstorm )

Xgl va in seg fault se provo a fare determitate azioni ( per esempio cliccando con destro su un'icona del desk, oppure clik col destro sulla barra delle applicazioni )... a qualcuno succede?? No perche' sembro essere l'unico...

----------

## gioi

Io non sono ancora riuscito a capire come metacity presente nel portage overlay di xgl e compiz interagiscano... cambio icone e colori, ma le decorazioni sono sempre le stesse!

[EDIT] Come non detto! Colpa mia! Digitavo i comandi da un terminale superuser anzichè utente!

----------

## tizio

alcune domande..

1) il plugin state a voi funziona? riuscite a impostare particolari impostazioni di trasparenza o altro a determinati programmi? 

2) c'è modo di rendere effettive le modifiche a gconf-editor senza riavviare xgl? 

3) c'è modo di impostare la super-key? ho provato sia con il tasto fn che quello di win ma nulla...

4) col nuovo compiz-quinnstorm anche a voi è cambiato l'effetto di rotazione del cubo? c'è modo di rimetterlo com'era?

5) l'effetto wobble delle finestre è possibile aumentarlo o diminuirlo?

6) e l'effetto zoom? funziona? come lo attivate?

grazie a tutti

----------

## makaveli87

Ho problemi ad avviare xgl a mano.

una volta avviato il server, devo far partire compiz e.... una volta su 20 parte. le altre volta da segmentation fault.

Durante le installazione non ho riscontrato problemi...

----------

## tizio

 *tizio wrote:*   

> alcune domande..
> 
> 1) il plugin state a voi funziona? riuscite a impostare particolari impostazioni di trasparenza o altro a determinati programmi? 
> 
> 2) c'è modo di rendere effettive le modifiche a gconf-editor senza riavviare xgl? 
> ...

 

mi rispondo da solo visto che son riuscito a risolvere un pò di cose e magari tornano utili anche a qualcun altro

1) ora funziona. la sintassi è ad esempio p:/usr/bin/kopete:80 per fare in modo che kopete si avvii sempre con quel grado di trasparenza (appz->compiz->plugins->state->screen0->options)

il primo parametro indica il tipo di oggetto (p sta per processo, t per titolo esatto della finestra e w per tipo di finestra)

altra cosa carina che si può fare con state è indicare in quale workspace andrà aperto il programma facendo una cosa del tipo:

p:mozilla-firefox-bin:1  (da mettere in viewport invece che in opacity)

2) ora nello script di avvio uso "compiz --replace gconf &" invece che elencare la pappardella di plugins... e le modifiche al gconf-editor me le attiva all'istante

EDIT:

3)in gnome: menu desktop -> preferenze -> tastiera; nel tab "opzioni di disposizione" espandere "comportamento tasto alt/win" e selezionare "super è mappato sul tasto win"

FINE EDIT

4)boh

5) i valori da modificare sono il move_friction e il move_spring_k (apps->compiz->plugins->wobbly->screen0->options) io tenendo 2 e 5 come valori mi trovo bene

6) boh

----------

## Gremo

ciao a tutti, qualcuno ha problemi con lo scroll in firefox (lentissimo) e l'impossibilità di guardare film a tutti schermo (stesso motivo?)

----------

## Shocker580

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

>  *Shocker580 wrote:*   Salve, sto cercando di installare ad un amico XGL ma stiamo incontrando alcune difficoltà:
> 
> sto seguendo questa guida: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-452257.html
> 
> Avvio il tutto ma mi ritrovo con uno schermo a sfondo nero con un puntatore del mouse, se provo ad avviare un xterm le finestre non hanno "contorni" e se provo ad avviare una sessione di gnome dice che c'è un window manager già attivo, che posso fare ?  
> ...

 

Potresti spiegarmi meglio che intendi per far partire il tutto da login manager ?

Con quel comando che mi hai dato ora funziona però ci sono cose che non capisco, ad esempio, se uso gnome come lo lancio ? Io faccio partire XGL e poi do gnome-session però mi da alcuni errori per esempio dice che c'è già un window manager .. 

Utilizzando il login manager è più semplice ?

----------

## BikE

Basta usare l'opzione --replace....

----------

## tizio

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti, qualcuno ha problemi con lo scroll in firefox (lentissimo) e l'impossibilità di guardare film a tutti schermo (stesso motivo?)

 

per quel che riguarda firefox non ti so dire...

con mplayer io ho migliorato la situazione usando i codec gl2 invece che xv... vanno meno lenti...

se invece il problema è solo per i film fullscreen puoi provare a disabilitare compiz per le applicazioni a tutto schermo...

"In gconf-editor abilitare /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/unredirect_fullscreen_windows."

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao a tutti.

con un pò di affanno sono arrivato in fondo. riesco ad avviare xgl, usando compiz, i plugin vanno abbastanza bene.

PERO': non ho l'accelerazione 3d attiva..

Ho una nvidia 7300. e inutile dire che su X liscio va benissimo, e ho ridato credo mille volte "eselect opengl set nvidia". Tra l'altro, ho anche provato a riemergere nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx.

Uso Xorg 7.0 e driver closed, e nei topic che parlano dell'argomento non ho capito come cavare il ragno dal buco..

mi date una mano voi?

grazie mille

----------

## tizio

@MajinJoko: è normale, la disabilita lui

----------

## MajinJoko

 *tizio wrote:*   

> @MajinJoko: è normale, la disabilita lui

 

cavolo che idiota che sono.. sono stato tratto in inganno da un paio di scatti in fase di apertura di finestre.. meglio così

allora magari sapete anche illuminarmi su un altro dubbio: Mercury, un istant messenger basato su java, si avvia normalmente ma la finestra all'interno rimane vuota. eppure carica, si connette (l'icona nel tray indica lo status corretto -connesso, occupato o quant'altro-) e, per di più, i "tooltip text" appaiono (sarebbero quelle scritte che appaiono tenendo fermo il mouse su un elemento per qualche secondo). ma la finestra è tristemente vuota, rendendo inutilizzabile uno dei programmi che uso più spesso.

Grazie a tizio

----------

## tizio

@MajinJoko:

usi la versione in portage o quella scaricata dal sito? 

fuori da xgl funziona tutto? sul sito consigliano diverse installazioni a seconda che il tuo profilo sia con o senza nptl... non è che sei passato a nptl di recente?

in caso contrario non saprei... lo usavo tempo fa ma ora non ce l'ho installato... 

(a proposito... funziona bene ora con le webcam su msn? e le emoticons?... ok ok... sono OT)

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao tizio.

(Parli di Mercury, vero?). Sì, uso la versione in portage. Ce n'é una recente (vecchia di un mese), ma non avendo l'ebuild eviterei l'auto aggiornamento di Mercury per non "sporcare" il sistema.

Fuori da Xgl, sì, funziona tutto (ho tolto xgl e Mercury è tornato a funzionare senza fare null'altro).

Sono passato a nptl di recente (aggiornamento gcc e 'emerge -e world').

Purtroppo la finestra di Mercury 'disegnata in Java' non si vede proprio, e mi spiace perché ne faccio un uso intensivo.. se solo trovassi l'ebuild per aggiornarlo..

(la webcam *DOVREBBE FUNZIONARE*, su windows mi va, su linux ho qualche problema a fargli trovare i file necessari.. mentre per le emoticon credo di poter dire che funziona tutto).

Vorrei anche chiedervi una curiosità: ma su Xgl funziona tutto? Mi spiego: se glxinfo dice 'Direct Rendering: no', un videogioco si avvierà o si rifiuterà irrimediabilmente di andare?

Buona Giornata

----------

## tizio

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorrei anche chiedervi una curiosità: ma su Xgl funziona tutto? Mi spiego: se glxinfo dice 'Direct Rendering: no', un videogioco si avvierà o si rifiuterà irrimediabilmente di andare?
> 
> 

 

beh.. io parlo per me ma credo siano in pochi a poter dire che su Xgl funziona tutto... e non è solo un problema di Direct Rendering..

Xgl è un progetto ancora in testing e si vede.. a me a volte crasha inspiegabilmente, e oltretutto utilizza molte risorse... questo implica che molti programmi pesanti o non vanno o van più lenti...

(per fare un esempio stellarium a me non parte e googleearth funziona una volta su dieci)

per quel che riguarda il direct rendering dipende... ci son giochi che anche se lo richiedono non fanno un controllo specifico e quindi funzionano... altri no...

ti consiglio comunque di dare un occhio  qui  ... in particolare alle sezioni che parlano di Xnest e xgame e all'opzione di gconf-editor /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/unredirect_fullscreen_windows che disabilita compiz per le applicazioni fullscreen migliorando parecchio le prestazioni.

spero di esserti stato d'aiuto.

ciao ciao

----------

